# buy ferret



## chinapetferret (Mar 31, 2010)

I am from china, I want to set up a ferret farm in china ,so I want to buy some ferrets which are used to breed,DO you have ferrets to sell


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

yes i got loads of them


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> yes i got loads of them


can they fly??? will need a means of transport lmao


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

hahahahahahahahaha i hve all colours too including blue and pink!


----------



## natka80 (Apr 17, 2010)

I am from Cyprus.
Would like to buy a ferret .Can be a ferret delivery to Cyprus, and how much will it cost?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

natka80 said:


> I am from Cyprus.
> Would like to buy a ferret .Can be a ferret delivery to Cyprus, and how much will it cost?
> Thanks


postage 200 pound a ferret:thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

borderer said:


> postage 200 pound a ferret:thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
and don't forget a handling fee


----------



## natka80 (Apr 17, 2010)

borderer said:


> postage 200 pound a ferret:thumbup:


thanks .... I think it is expensive!:confused1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have one very very very rare type ferret. 

He is brown and white, big, the breed is Springer :thumbup:


----------



## natka80 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you very much, I don't want a big ferret and I want a baby


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

dont u think its a bit sad sending a ferret all the way to u????


----------

